# What are you thinking about...



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

When you're in public spaces? You're walking through a semi-busy mall, or scurrying on a busy sidewalk, pumping gas,'driving a busy road? Whatever. 

Are you in a good mood, or a bad one? Are you indifferent, aloof, confrontational, looking for the opportunity to help someone, on your own planet? What?

I'll comment about myself when I have more time. Looking forward to reading some comments.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Stuff. I think about stuff.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Shark said:


> Stuff. I think about stuff.


I'm always thinking about stuff
...or things.


----------



## LPBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

Usually something else.


J.R.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Shark said:


> Stuff. I think about stuff.


This is probably the best answer i could give.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Not what I was looking for. But it definitely made me laugh. You guys are goofs.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I think about you, alcandour, I think fondly about you... :sSc_eeksign:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

tartar sauce...tartar sauce...tartar sauce...tartar sauce...tartar sauce...tartar sauce...tartar sauce...tartar sauce...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Not what I was looking for. But it definitely made me laugh. You guys are goofs.


What were you looking for?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

zontar said:


> What were you looking for?


Something that would make me feel normal. Smiley face here. 


Sent from my mother using a a wooden spoon.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If I took the time to tell you all the things I think about, I would have to write a book. Then there would be a publisher's fee............


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My younger son and I used to have a game when he was younger, where one person would ask a rhetorical question, and the other person would reply with the obvious. As in: "You know what I always say?" "No, what?" "Mostly words."
or
"You know what I like to do?" "No, what?" "Mostly actions."

So.....

"You know what I thnk?"
"No, what?"
"Mostly thoughts."


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I often run scenarios in my mind to sort of apply FMEA analysis to ....life.

So, I think.....what if that guy loses control of his Prius because he's texting? What could I do to avoid the collision?

Or, where's my next gate (lots and lots of airports)?


That sort of thing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ummm, what's normal? And there is a difference between things and stuff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

I listen to the jukebox in my head.
It drowns out the voices.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I usually think "what the hell am I doing out and about when there are all these crazy people milling around and I am so comfy at home"


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thinking???


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I listen to the jukebox in my head.
> It drowns out the voices.


This, most of the time.
But, I hate busy places, malls, grocery store...
People, me included, are totaly annoying. I think the worst place is the grocery store. I work really hard to stay calm in this place!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Walking through a mall I wonder why people are such dumb asses when they're in the mall, Driving why that pecker head in front of me needs two lanes when the rest of us only need one, why that hot chick in the Ferrari beside me keeps looking at me, do I look like her grand father or is she just horny, why it's raining just as hard inside the car as it is outside, then I realize the top is still down, maybe that's why that hot chick was looking at me, why do we elect people dumber than me to run the city, Province, or country, why is the idea of sex is more fun to imagine when you are 13 than when you are 70 and why is that little old lady standing on the hood of my car pounding on the windshield with her walker.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

fredyfreeloader said:


> Walking through a mall I wonder why people are such dumb asses when they're in the mall, Driving why that pecker head in front of me needs two lanes when the rest of us only need one, why that hot chick in the Ferrari beside me keeps looking at me, do I look like her grand father or is she just horny, why it's raining just as hard inside the car as it is outside, then I realize the top is still down, maybe that's why that hot chick was looking at me, why do we elect people dumber than me to run the city, Province, or country, why is the idea of sex is more fun to imagine when you are 13 than when you are 70 and why is that little old lady standing on the hood of my car pounding on the windshield with her walker.


Get

Out 

Of

My

Head


I know there's lots of room in there but still

Get out


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Obviously, there's no succinct answer that can summarise all of my thoughts specifically, but I can tell you what I tend to consciously direct them towards. It's usually these three things: being in the moment, engaged in my actions and responding to my environment; being aware of how I can interact positively with others; connecting with God. So, when given a chance, I always seek connection on some level.

Oh, and that's on top of the constant tunes and beats that go running through there constantly. They're such a fixture that I forgot about them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> Ummm, what's normal? And there is a difference between things and stuff.


WHAT!?!?!?!:sAng_scream:

How can you say things and stuff are not the same? Just look in the dictionary under "stuff" and they'll have pictures of *things* (once they go from verb meanings to nouns). Conversely, look up "things" and all they'll have is pictures of *stuff*.

Of course, as George Carlin wisely and astutely noted, there is a difference between my stuff and your crap.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

adcandour said:


> zontar said:
> 
> 
> > What were you looking for?
> ...


From this place? :acigar:


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Usually I would be thinking how I'd rather be walking into a Grateful Dead concert more than just about anywhere else I could be walking - but lately I've been pondering if I would actually go down this waterslide, or if I'd just take a pass on the whole thing...

http://www.freep.com/article/201311...88/World-s-tallest-fastest-waterslide-to-open


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Check out Daniel Wegner's research on "intrusive thoughts": http://www.wjh.harvard.edu/~wegner/

(I hadn't realized he passed away this past July. I have to check those obits more regularly!)

On a more positive note, we tend to underestimate how much time we spend addressing daily problem scenarios "off-line". It could be anything from "how I could have gotten into that parking space more efficiently", to "what I should have said in that meeting" ("JERK STORE!"), to "what am I going to have for lunch", to "What would be a better capacitor value in that tonestack", to "Boy that word sure is spelled weird".

Ever since Malcolm Gladwell popularized Anders Ericsson's "10,000hr rule", concerning high performers, in his book _Outliers_, people have wondered where that 10,000hrs could possibly *come* from. A lot of it is time people spend in off-line mental rehearsal or rehashing of those tasks where they are enhancing their expertise. So, chess players walk down the street pondering chess moves, musicians stroll down the mall thinking about riffs or better ways of playing something, lawyers chew their steak thinking about the details of torts or defences, policy analysts think about clauses withn the draft policy while waiting for the commercial to end on the game, and auto mechanics think about ways to address particular automotive problems. Me, I always bring my tablet with 8 gig of schematics with me. It's my default bus reading when I don't run into anyone I know to chat with.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)




----------



## LPBlue (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Of course, as George Carlin wisely and astutely noted, there is a difference between my stuff and your crap.


I believe Carlin posed it as, "Have you ever noticed how your shit is stuff, but everyone else's stuff is shit?"


J.R.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

At 2:16, although a written transcript I was reading this morning (URL is too complicated), he notes that "Crap is also a form of stuff. Crap is the stuff that belongs to the person you just broke up with."

[video=youtube;JLoge6QzcGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLoge6QzcGY[/video]


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

right now i'm thinking about the frustration of this whole experiece of buying a computer. the last time went great. this time, not so much. so i have to wait weeks until i am able to finally have another computer. i have to send this one back. what makes it more frustrating for me is, my instinct tells me that it's something fixable right here. but i cant figure it out.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Heeeey, this is my first time back to the pub, since I posted this. I knew you guys would eventually start to play.

Here's my contribution:

I'm almost exactly like Bill Burr or Louis CK: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOmwZUsgBBE

Yeah, I know. Real shitty.

I also picture people in busy settings as a bunch of ignorant ants. Even ants touch antennae when they pass each other - we just walk past everyone. Say hello, and you'll scare the shit out of somebody. I would love to spend a day saying hello to everyone I pass - of course, my destination would be a straight jacket.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When I am out in public I do try to mind my surroundings.
[video=youtube;pVTDMA8w2m0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVTDMA8w2m0[/video]


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Adcandour said:


> Heeeey, this is my first time back to the pub, since I posted this. I knew you guys would eventually start to play.
> 
> Here's my contribution:
> 
> ...


I just saw this thread and YES I revived it 

I went for a walk in our neighborhood with my husband. He walks everyday. He said hello to almost everyone. He’ll be there and they chat up a storm while I feel like the 5th wheel. Even out of our neighborhood he says hi to everyone. It blew my mind how sociable he is. I would ask him how he knows this person and he says I don’t know who they are.

When I walk by myself or whatever by myself, I have my earbuds in listening to all sorts of music. I will hear something that piques my interest and then I can hardly wait for this walk to be over so I can go home and play. I am always thinking about music and my guitars especially during lockdown. It keeps my sanity in check.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> When you're in public spaces? You're walking through a semi-busy mall, or scurrying on a busy sidewalk, pumping gas,'driving a busy road? Whatever.
> 
> Are you in a good mood, or a bad one? Are you indifferent, aloof, confrontational, looking for the opportunity to help someone, on your own planet? What?


I'm mostly just looking at womens asses.









In terms of mood, cautiously optimistic. Im always ready to greet someone with a smile...its free, although the world views us as "friendly Canadians" IMO we dont smile very much....although i see that just as much or more with immigrants here as well. Outside of my own close-knit ruburb community, i find if I smile politely at someone in passing, 99% of the time I'll get a cold look back at best.

But Im still always on the lookout for crazies/scammers.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

The task at hand. The most efficient way to accomplish it. And what’s next.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Johnny Spune said:


> The task at hand. The most efficient way to accomplish it. And what’s next.


That makes sense. I don’t really have a lot of responsibility right now. Everyday it’s a crapshoot. I try to stick to a schedule of doing things but I don’t care really atm. As long as I get something completed and then I am good. As soon as I am back to work things will change.

Life is just too damned short. Currently I am sitting out on the deck with dogs and drinking my morning coffee, listening to the birds chirp and enjoying the sunshine. Laundry needs to be put away but there’s always tomorrow.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lola said:


> That makes sense. I don’t really have a lot of responsibility right now. Everyday it’s a crapshoot. I try to stick to a schedule of doing things but I don’t care really atm. As long as I get something completed and then I am good. As soon as I am back to work things will change.
> 
> Life is just too damned short. Currently I am sitting out on the deck with dogs and drinking my morning coffee, listening to the birds chirp and enjoying the sunshine. Laundry needs to be put away but there’s always tomorrow.
> View attachment 365202


Youre in good company.
Why People Are Quitting Their Jobs During The Pandemic (refinery29.com) 
Burned out by covid, doctors are considering quitting medicine - The Washington Post 

Ive been off since November and havent lifted a finger to find a new job...i dont want to be on the hotseat of another company struggling to survive the pandemic, and of course, years of burnout have sapped any enthusiasm I once had for my job. along with reaching a career plateau that I cant seem to overcome. the hard part of course, is knowing what to do next...fortunately, stuff around the house and with my kid, along with managing my investment portfolio on a daily basis, keeps me pretty busy.

What to Do If You Hate Your Job During COVID | The Muse


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Youre in good company.
> Why People Are Quitting Their Jobs During The Pandemic (refinery29.com)
> Burned out by covid, doctors are considering quitting medicine - The Washington Post
> 
> ...


I'm pretty much in the same boat. I've been off for a couple of years now and I don't know if I'll go back to corporate work. I'll do something when/if things calm down, but it could be very different.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I spend a lot of time thinking about getting laid.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’m at work and wondering where the hell FedEx is with my guitar that should be here today. I like my job; don’t ever want to retire but I don’t think I need 4000 sq ft of office space anymore gonna have to reduce that a bit.


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

mhammer said:


> My younger son and I used to have a game when he was younger, where one person would ask a rhetorical question, and the other person would reply with the obvious. As in: "You know what I always say?" "No, what?" "Mostly words."
> or
> "You know what I like to do?" "No, what?" "Mostly actions."
> 
> ...


In my ‘80’s workplace, that rhetorical question ‘What do you say?’ was asked daily, only difference was the ‘Mostly profanities’ response.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am very grateful that my husband also has his stock portfolio to babysit everyday. It keeps him out of my hair. But omg when he loses money in his stocks it’s a nightmare. I just try to ignore him. We have been living off of investments for long time. My pay check I never see but that’s the way things are for now. We have our basic needs met and I am very humbled and very grateful.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Wardo said:


> I like my job; don’t ever want to retire



Pack up your toys and move out into the sticks with us hillbillies. It`s nice, no traffic, very little crime, cheaper real estate for the moment, but that is changing rapidly. Get it while ya can I say. From where I sit, access to better doctors may be the only thing post pandemic that still a better option in a city. Entertainment and better cuisine aren`t really a drawing card at the moment.

You`d look good on some beach front just down the road from me Wardo...I`ll get you a horse to go with that hat too...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm always, always thinking... I "build" stuff in my head. A lot of guitar type builds/mods. Some garage stuff to make life easier in there. 

Last summer I helped a buddy build a really cool "Muskoka Room". 10x 20 with steel roof & skylights. Big exposed timber framing. This year, COVID permitting, we're screening it in. He's shared some plans he's sketched up. I've tweaked them (in my head at least). Hopefully we can get up there to build it _before_ the bugs invade. Which is soon. 

I am basically a Zombie with projects like this though, cause I'm always thinking about them. My wife can read it, and usually says, "uh-oh... another project. There goes polite dinner conversation". I completely tune out anything... except _*Jeopardy!*_. I'm always dialed in for that.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> I'm mostly just looking at womens asses.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This thread is turning out to be cathartic. Good for the mind and soul.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have been toying with idea of building my own guitar. This would be a big challenge for me and it’s sort of scary cuz I know nothing about builds. I am looking at YouTube for info. The guy that did my tattoo for me is also helping me. He’s built plenty and I would assume he knows what he’s doing. Who knows this could be a pipe dream. I would really like to try though. My soldering skills are really good because I used to make and sell stained glass.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lola said:


> I have been toying with idea of building my own guitar. This would be a big challenge for me and it’s sort of scary cuz I know nothing about builds. I am looking at YouTube for info. The guy that did my tattoo for me is also helping me. He’s built plenty and I would assume he knows what he’s doing. Who knows this could be a pipe dream. I would really like to try though. My soldering skills are really good because I used to make and sell stained glass.


You could start by messing around with some junked Squires to try swapping parts and stuff like that. No harm done in the long run.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

jump right in ... what is there to lose ?

decide on a guitar . buy some wood . go for it
worst case it becomes a conversation piece in the corner ( or a floor lamp )


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

oldjoat said:


> jump right in ... what is there to lose ?
> 
> decide on a guitar . buy some wood . go for it
> worst case it becomes a conversation piece in the corner ( or a floor lamp )


Or fire wood


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

or the dog's new chew toy?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I have recurrent day dreams. It will be the same one for a while. Like watching a movie you love multiple times. It usually involves me winning the lottery. I've been doing this since I was like 10. Right now it's having so much money I can fly a bunch of my buddies and their significant others to a private island resort in the Bahamas for a week of fun in the sun. And the day dream is not like the exciting stuff. it's the mundane, meeting them at the airport,etc stuff. The real stuff. How it would literally play out.

Did I say this out loud?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Boobs. It's really all I think about.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> You could start by messing around with some junked Squires to try swapping parts and stuff like that. No harm done in the long run.


at xmas, my wife bought a DIY ukelele kit for my daughter and i to build. Its completely raw wood....one of these days i'll have to paint it so we can assemble it.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> at xmas, my wife bought a DIY ukelele kit for my daughter and i to build. Its completely raw wood....one of these days i'll have to paint it so we can assemble it.


Just jump in and do it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Sometimes I just think funny things!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Starting to get the gardening interest. I find gardening a good pastime...something about watching plants grow and just generally getting my hands in the soil...apparently there are anti-depressant microbes in the soil:


StackPath


.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

This thread reminds me of:


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Hoping surgery fixes my fretting hand so I can play a guitar again. It sucks just sitting here looking at them.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Jim Wellington said:


> Hoping surgery fixes my fretting hand so I can play a guitar again. It sucks just sitting here looking at them.


Wishing you the best recovery ever.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> I'm always, always thinking... I "build" stuff in my head. A lot of guitar type builds/mods. Some garage stuff to make life easier in there.
> 
> Last summer I helped a buddy build a really cool "Muskoka Room". 10x 20 with steel roof & skylights. Big exposed timber framing. This year, COVID permitting, we're screening it in. He's shared some plans he's sketched up. I've tweaked them (in my head at least). Hopefully we can get up there to build it _before_ the bugs invade. Which is soon.
> 
> I am basically a Zombie with projects like this though, cause I'm always thinking about them. My wife can read it, and usually says, "uh-oh... another project. There goes polite dinner conversation". I completely tune out anything... except _*Jeopardy!*_. I'm always dialed in for that.


its funny, when you look at my wifes YT profile, all the vids in her feed are stuff like Gordon ramsay, GMM, dog videos, pop music. Mine are all how-to/DIY vids....how to repair a sprinkler head, how to open a pool, how to cure your slice, how to setup a guitar, how to change a bike fork, how to lay interlock etc. I watch it when everyone goes to bed  Its an amazing time to be alive, having all that knowledge at your fingertips for almost free...but the "men are from mars/women are from venus" stuff keeps going as well.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Jim Wellington said:


> Hoping surgery fixes my fretting hand so I can play a guitar again. It sucks just sitting here looking at them.


It really does suck! I can’t imagine the anxiety it has created for you. Can I ask what kind of surgery you’re having.


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

Lola said:


> It really does suck! I can’t imagine the anxiety it has created for you. Can I ask what kind of surgery you’re having.


I have trigger finger in my left thumb. So could be scar tissue on one of the tendons or the band it passes through. Tried a chiropractor to see if I could avoid cortisone or surgery, but that only irritated the problem. Got a cortisone shot Tuesday, not much change so far, still hoping it will work although. The plastic surgeon said it may take some time for the shot to work.

The surgery would be in hopes of getting rid of scar tissue on the tendon or cutting the band like with carpal tunnel surgery.

I know you didn`t ask for an essay, I just wrote all this in case others face this problem.

The really disappointing part is picking up guitar again later in life and making really good progress for 4 1/2 years, and then being stopped dead in my tracks. I`m not happy, and I appreciate your sympathy. I have 3 awesome acoustics and a T-style I just finished building. Thanks for listening to me whine. Other players are the only ones who understand I bet.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Jim Wellington said:


> I have trigger finger in my left thumb. So could be scar tissue on one of the tendons or the band it passes through. Tried a chiropractor to see if I could avoid cortisone or surgery, but that only irritated the problem. Got a cortisone shot Tuesday, not much change so far, still hoping it will work although. The plastic surgeon said it may take some time for the shot to work.
> 
> The surgery would be in hopes of getting ride of scar tissue on the tendon or cutting the band like with carpal tunnel surgery.
> 
> ...


I truly understand where you’re coming from. I had carpal tunnel surgery in my right hand and although it’s good enough it will never be the same as before.
What I started doing was to give my hands a massage with microwaved hand cream. Every finger gets a workout. And then the palms of my hands are next. Hand issues are and can be a major crisis especially for us guitar players. I couldn’t imagine in my wildest dreams not being able to pick up my 
guitar.

Pls keep us updated.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> You could start by messing around with some junked Squires to try swapping parts and stuff like that. No harm done in the long run.


excellent suggestion



Guncho said:


> I have recurrent day dreams. It will be the same one for a while. Like watching a movie you love multiple times. It usually involves me winning the lottery. I've been doing this since I was like 10. Right now it's having so much money I can fly a bunch of my buddies and their significant others to a private island resort in the Bahamas for a week of fun in the sun. And the day dream is not like the exciting stuff. it's the mundane, meeting them at the airport,etc stuff. The real stuff. How it would literally play out.
> 
> Did I say this out loud?


that's very similar to how i put myself to sleep every nite. i pick one of my favorite things, fishing, for example. i go through every detail in my head, from the moment my feet hit the floor, to actually making the first cast. every-single-thing. 



Jim Wellington said:


> Hoping surgery fixes my fretting hand so I can play a guitar again. It sucks just sitting here looking at them.


prayed for you. i hope you will be healed.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Getting on stage decked in my favourite stage clothes and dazzling A packed house with a new blues song that I finally perfected. The slower you play it and leave some breathing room the better it sounds. I go over every detail in my mind. The only problem it’s usually very late and it makes me want to get up and play and because there’s so many bends( half whole and one 1/2 step) in this song it shreds the tips of my fingers. What a minuscule price to pay for so much joy and happiness.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Lola said:


> because there’s so many bends( half whole and one 1/2 step) in this song it shreds the tips of my fingers


It's time to add a slide?


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

cheezyridr said:


> prayed for you. i hope you will be healed.


Thanks man...much appreciated.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> It's time to add a slide?


I am a little intimidated by a slide.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> I am a little intimidated by a slide.


i haven't played in a long while, but slide is alot of fun. for me, the toughest part was deciding how i would approach it.
what made my ears happy was open G, and using my fingers instead of a pick. i had a bunch of other stuff typed below this but then i remembered the MASTER says it all better than i ever could. 






slide isn't as hard as you might think. it's fuck tons easier than learning how to sweep, for an example. for good examples of awesome slide players, check out warren, or dwayne allman, bonnie rait, george harrison, muddy waters, son house, even keith richards. 
.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> i haven't played in a long while, but slide is alot of fun. for me, the toughest part was deciding how i would approach it.
> what made my ears happy was open G, and using my fingers instead of a pick. i had a bunch of other stuff typed below this but then i remembered the MASTER says it all better than i ever could.
> 
> 
> ...


I am definitely willing to give it a go. My index and middle tips are just torn to pieces after practicing this blues song over and over. I had to give them a break. I did try a glass slide that my husband concocted out of some ancient glass tubing kicking around the garage. It felt awkward. I wasn’t producing the sounds I wanted to hear. I honestly never gave it chance. I am totally oblivious to open G tuning too.

So with all the music stores being closed what could I possibly make a slide from? I really didn’t like the glass one my husband rigged up for me. I think he may have some copper or brass tubing in the garage or maybe some rigid plastic tubing. I need it to be very comfortable or I won’t use it.

I am starting to think that I was meant to play blues. It’s really mind blowing when you sink your being into them. I find that when I am doing a really deep soulful bend that my body is starting to be one with what I am playing.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Had my first Drs appt in 2 years, a couple issues needed tending to...an ingrown toenail that will likely need surgery (had the same thing on the other foot when Iwas 10)  . A couple growths I was pretty sure were skin cancer turned out to be warts (never had a wart before), so that was good news .
Best news was that the dr had a couple drugs in mind to handle my junk food cravings that i mentioned in another thread. They’re expensive but benefits will cover 80% of it.  probably cheaper than most commercial weight loss programs and focused more on my specific problem.
covid sucks but it’s a great time for me to get a “tune-up”. I’m guilty of making the effort at keeping the house, cars etc maintained, but not leaving enough time to do the same for myself. feeling excited!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> I am definitely willing to give it a go. My index and middle tips are just torn to pieces after practicing this blues song over and over. I had to give them a break. I did try a glass slide that my husband concocted out of some ancient glass tubing kicking around the garage. It felt awkward. I wasn’t producing the sounds I wanted to hear. I honestly never gave it chance. I am totally oblivious to open G tuning too.
> 
> So with all the music stores being closed what could I possibly make a slide from? I really didn’t like the glass one my husband rigged up for me. I think he may have some copper or brass tubing in the garage or maybe some rigid plastic tubing. I need it to be very comfortable or I won’t use it.
> 
> I am starting to think that I was meant to play blues. It’s really mind blowing when you sink your being into them. I find that when I am doing a really deep soulful bend that my body is starting to be one with what I am playing.


you can make them from pieces of pipe. as you might guess, different materials will give you a different sound. copper and steel will be brighter, ceramic and glass will be warmer. i think they'll all feel awkward at first. i would either order several online, or go to a store and try out a bunch. there are different types, as well. there are "medicine bottle" types that have one end closed. if you like those, try to get one with a vent hole to keep your finger from sweating. they also come in different lengths and thickness. see what makes your ears happy. your hand will adapt, within reason. lots of people wear it on their ring finger, but you can choose any finger you want. i would avoid your index, because it's useful to use as a mute behind the slide. i use my middle finger, because i don't use it much except for chording, and you can use your next finger for that anyhow.

i don't know if they ship to canadia, but you can at least get an idea of what's available:




__





Guitar Slides | Sweetwater


Only at Sweetwater! ✅ 0% Financing, ✅ FREE Shipping, and ✅ FREE Tech Support for Guitar Slides!




www.sweetwater.com


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am going to try and make another glass one to my own specifications. There’s a myriad of ideas on YouTube. If I don’t like this freebie then I will order one on line. 

The glass one my husband made me covers my middle finger knuckle with no exception for the bending of that joint. It was too long and that is why it was uncomfortable. Duh! Lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Diablo said:


> Had my first Drs appt in 2 years, a couple issues needed tending to...an ingrown toenail that will likely need surgery (had the same thing on the other foot when Iwas 10)  . A couple growths I was pretty sure were skin cancer turned out to be warts (never had a wart before), so that was good news .
> Best news was that the dr had a couple drugs in mind to handle my junk food cravings that i mentioned in another thread. They’re expensive but benefits will cover 80% of it.  probably cheaper than most commercial weight loss programs and focused more on my specific problem.
> covid sucks but it’s a great time for me to get a “tune-up”. I’m guilty of making the effort at keeping the house, cars etc maintained, but not leaving enough time to do the same for myself. feeling excited!
> View attachment 365525


I am very happy for you that this situation turned out to mostly positive for you. You definitely need to be your own best friend. I know that through out this pandemic crisis it’s been very hard for ppl to maintain themselves. It’s so tough when there is a big bag of chips looking at you in the face.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is what I want to play as well as blues. I just found these guys and I love their playing. You can sure hear that slide!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Raging Slab had some nice slide work in their tunes. Some times her lines are just to accent parts and some are more prominent.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I just realized I probably will have use my fingers and not depend on my pick. Will come down to practice. I am good with that. Just have to give myself time to adapt! I know I can pull this off. One more trick in my trick bag. Lol


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

fretzel said:


> Raging Slab had some nice slide work in their tunes. Some times her lines are just to accent parts and some are more prominent.


the slide work in that is very tastefully done


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> the slide work in that is very tastefully done


Really great band! If you've never had the chance to check them out I strongly encourage you to. 

First tune I ever heard by these guys.......


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Check the headstock on the Firebird.

Johnny went to a plumbing supply place had them cut of a bunch of slides for him.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fretzel said:


> Raging Slab had some nice slide work in their tunes. Some times her lines are just to accent parts and some are more prominent.


Hey, this is just great band. Thx for the introduction to them. I really am excited now about picking up a slide.

Thx Cheezy for Warren’s info on slide. I now realize that I can play in standard tuning just on the D G and B strings which are the notes in the G chord. I want to try open G tuning as well. I am going to try and make my own slide tomorrow. And if not Amazon has a nice glass slide for $15. I just want to challenge myself to make my own.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just found this. One of my Guitar Heroes! I don’t think my baby finger would be a good choice for a slide. But that would give me 4 other fingers to play with. Who knows It could happen. I just don’t think it’s strong enough. 




So is Johnny playing this song on one string? It sounds like but I am not quite sure.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This gives much more clarity in what is required of me. The task will be hiding my pick and pulling it out when needed. When I tap I have to do this but it definitely needs more concentrated practice. This is a whole new can of worms. Lol 




Is the vibrato different in that he looks like he’s using his whole forearm as opposed to using his wrist movement?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So I tried to make a glass slide. I dipped a string in kerosene and tied at the exact length that wanted it to be around the bottle neck. Lit it on fire and then plunged it into ice cold water and it didn’t break wear I wanted it to. All this bs for nothing. Lol

Screw this! I ordered one off of Amazon for $15 plus shipping. Should be here in two days. 

I did also try a small plastic pill vial and it didn’t seem substantial enough.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

__





fireslide home






jazzagejazz.ca


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

I am thinking about this comment and how I can avoid the dangers of believing in a fantasy: “...humans are not so much rational animals as rationalizing ones. Intelligent people are extraordinarily skilled at finding reasons to support their prejudices. All of us are adept at spotting patterns that appear to support our beliefs – an observation that holds true whether you are a 16th-century Anabaptist heretic or a 21st-century collector of non-fungible tokens.”


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Had my first Drs appt in 2 years, a couple issues needed tending to...an ingrown toenail that will likely need surgery (had the same thing on the other foot when Iwas 10)  . A couple growths I was pretty sure were skin cancer turned out to be warts (never had a wart before), so that was good news .
> Best news was that the dr had a couple drugs in mind to handle my junk food cravings that i mentioned in another thread. They’re expensive but benefits will cover 80% of it.  probably cheaper than most commercial weight loss programs and focused more on my specific problem.
> covid sucks but it’s a great time for me to get a “tune-up”. I’m guilty of making the effort at keeping the house, cars etc maintained, but not leaving enough time to do the same for myself. feeling excited!
> View attachment 365525


What's that line from the Kenny Chesney tune?? "_The bodies a temple but I've treated mine like an old Honky-Tonk_". Or something like that.

I too am really bad at maintaining myself. You've commented on the junk-food thing previously. I don't have that issue, but I am too sedentary. Then when I need to do something and I'm more than just a little winded, I wonder why... no, I don't wonder. I know exactly why. Then I vow to "fix it", but at the next opportunity, I opt for sloth. I eat fairly healthy, and I don't drink a lot, so my weight, while not ideal, is not out of control. But, this is not about weight, it's about feeling good. And I do not!

Good for you for takin' care of you. It's not selfish, it actually helps the ones who depend on you.

As for the toe thing... ya, I had that done when I was about 18 or so. It didn't take the first time, so I had to have it again when it grew back. Not fun!!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Lola said:


> So I tried to make a glass slide. I dipped a string in kerosene and tied at the exact length that wanted it to be around the bottle neck. Lit it on fire and then plunged it into ice cold water and it didn’t break wear I wanted it to. All this bs for nothing. Lol
> 
> Screw this! I ordered one off of Amazon for $15 plus shipping. Should be here in two days.
> 
> I did also try a small plastic pill vial and it didn’t seem substantial enough.


I tried the kerosene dipped string thing too. Didn't work for me either. When I make my own, I just use a wine bottle with a long straight neck. I cut it with a glass cutter, a few bucks from any hardware store, and some emery cloth to smooth off the cut edges. Works great. 

And your pinky does not need to be strong. You aren't doing bends. If it fits snug, then it's good. I am a pinky player, and it is the most versatile.. for me anyway.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> This gives much more clarity in what is required of me. The task will be hiding my pick and pulling it out when needed. When I tap I have to do this but it definitely needs more concentrated practice. This is a whole new can of worms. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SWLABR said:


> I tried the kerosene dipped string thing too. Didn't work for me either. When I make my own, I just use a wine bottle with a long straight neck. I cut it with a glass cutter, a few bucks from any hardware store, and some emery cloth to smooth off the cut edges. Works great.
> 
> And your pinky does not need to be strong. You aren't doing bends. If it fits snug, then it's good. I am a pinky player, and it is the most versatile.. for me anyway.



as was said by swlabr, a light touch on the slide is the magic you don't want to press the string to the fret. the slide itself is the fret. as for vibrato, do it how you feel, but (strictly my opinion) slow, small movements sound best


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't know what's going down in my neighborhood tonight, but apparently, someone has a problem, no one else could help, and they found them


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------

